# Blackwater Extract



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

What exactly is it and what does it do, i heard it looks natural and stuff, but does it have anything truly beneficial to your fish?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Without being too technical. It's a type of peat moss extract. Simulating water conditions of the Amazon. It alters PH, so use it consistently or not at all.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it colors the water and has minerals for plants

my advice buy peat moss from gardening places, plain shragnum peat moss, with no fertilizers, add it 1 cup per 8 gallons or so, it tints water, lowers pH and water hardness safely, I put it in a panty hose tie it off and sit it in the sump, but you could hide it behind plants or something

it really helps live plants too thouth

buy a big bag of its cheap if you dont get if from a fish store


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

threre are 3 basic water conditions that P's can be found in in the wild
clear water
white water
black water


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks guys, does this actually look pretty good?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

when i put a pice of wood in my 33g it tinted it pritty good it looked nice. i think it makes the tank look more natural.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Thanks guys, does this actually look pretty good?


 watered down looking tea in appearance


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Give it a shot and see how you like it.... :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Brandon remind me before you pick up the Cariba Ill hook you up with a big sack of peat moss for a couple of bucks


----------

